# New To forum A Troupis



## aatroupis (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to this forum. I am looking for a good place to get legit gear from. Mostly for libido, and getting cut up. I use to cycle some pro hormones, but its been a while. My libido use to be crazy and I mean crazy before drugs. To late now my Test took a dump, anyway I'm blabbing, I need some help and advice.
Former Golden Glove fighter, I thrive on adrenaline, and sex of course. Here good things about this site.

Thanks, A Troupis


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 4, 2014)

4-andro converts to testosterone and will boost mood, energy and libido.

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/4-andro-rx/


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 4, 2014)

Welcome to the board.  I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Mansir39 (Jul 4, 2014)

Welcome aatroupis..i am sure if you look around and do little reading you will be able to find all you need..if you have trouble let me know and i will try to help if i can


----------



## brazey (Jul 5, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 5, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 13, 2014)

welcome to IMF!


----------



## aatroupis (Jul 13, 2014)

*Legit help*

I need some "Legit" help. My old network is history. Please hit me up aatroupis@gmail.com so we can talk openly. I would really appreciate the Help.


----------

